# Moving to Florence or La Spezia



## kevinbowe2000 (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

My parents are looking to move to Italy (either Florence or La Spezia) for a year, or maybe 4. They are currently in Florence trying to view properties, but finding it extremely difficult to get in contact with any estate agents.
I was wondering if anyone has any local contacts (in Florence or La Spezia) that may be able to help set up viewings of properties?
They have been there for a week so far with zero success.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Why are they having problems? Walk into the office and say hi!.


----------



## kevinbowe2000 (11 mo ago)

NickZ said:


> Why are they having problems? Walk into the office and say hi!.


They tried that in La Spezia for 3 days, and sadly there was no one in the offices.
They are trying that in Florence now, with limited success. Would seem that not a lot of the offices are open.

Would you happen to have any contacts in the Florence realtor sector? Or have any recommendations of whom to contact?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No I'm further south but even then it's not like I buy that many houses. Any recommendation you get is going to be based on one or two transactions that might have happened years ago.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have you looked at casa.it here? The rentals have which agent they are with, perhaps those with the most properties listed are worth contacting.


----------

